# Help on Speakers



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello everyone,

We're hoping to upgrade our current system to a 7.1 and would appreciate your advice. We're looking to replace our old Pioneer A/V Receiver to an Onkyo TX-NR809, and maintain our Bose 901s. Any suggestions for the other speakers and subwoofer? We're eyeing Velodyne Impact 12 or the Polk Audio PSW505, but other recommendations are welcome. Will be using it primarily for movies, with our LG Infinia 65LW6500.

Budget ideally would be below USD1,500, but we're flexible as long as it's good value. 

Thank you to those who would reply.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a big fan of these speakers from SVS they also make a fantastic series of subs for the money


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS would be an excellent choice indeed. Are you in the US? Only reason I ask is that you said " USD1,500" and if in the USA I can provide links for Speakers/Subwoofers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Im a big fan of these speakers from SVS they also make a fantastic series of subs for the money


Thanks for the suggestion and link! Will check these out!


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> SVS would be an excellent choice indeed. Are you in the US? Only reason I ask is that you said " USD1,500" and if in the USA I can provide links for Speakers/Subwoofers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for the reply!  I'm not in the US, but we'll be asking someone in the US to purchase for us. Links would be much appreciated and yes, am considering the SVS now especially that you seconded the recommendation!  Only thing is it may be a bit too big to mount, hmm...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

cabernet_shiraz said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I'm not in the US, but we'll be asking someone in the US to purchase for us. Links would be much appreciated and yes, am considering the SVS now especially that you seconded the recommendation!  Only thing is it may be a bit too big to mount, hmm...


Hello,
Perfecto. I will try to put together a few items that offer tremendous value and are On Sale.
Cheers,
J


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
I'm assuming that your 901s will be handling surround back duty. The NHT (can't post links yet so google it) have a lot of fan on other forums and are a value leader. Also, ARX is starting to have a big following. Their planar style tweeter are said to be extremely neutral sounding.

I have no personal experience with them but gathered the info from some trusted sources.

Just a few more options to make your decision a little harder :scratch:

cheers


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

J: That's be great! Thank you! 

yoda13: Actually, the 901s are the ones in front at the moment, and would probably remain as such as we don't have space for it at the back.  Thanks for the recs, much appreciated.


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

By the way, we currently have an old KLH as our center speaker , and a pair of Bose 501s from another room. Am playing with the idea of using the Bose 501s as the rear, the Bose 901s in front, then the Onkyo TX-NR809. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

cabernet_shiraz said:


> J: That's be great! Thank you!
> 
> yoda13: Actually, the 901s are the ones in front at the moment, and would probably remain as such as we don't have space for it at the back.  Thanks for the recs, much appreciated.


Cool, do you have a matching center or were you planing to "phantom" your center? I'm sure that you'll find a solution but in general, it's always a better idea to have your front 3 to be from the same line, or at least the same brand. 

The idea is to have tonal match up front as they are the 3 most employed in movie soundtracks. For example, if you watch something and dialogue is moving from left to right, you would want the voice to sound the same across all 3 speakers. Different speakers with different internal crossovers, with different tweeter design of different material may sound "weird" for lack of better word. If you could get your hands on another 901, that would be ideal.

...just a thought

cheers


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

@yoda13: Oh, I see. Our current center is KLH. We do have a pair of Bose 501s from another room, do you think these would work for the rear?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As you appear to be happy with your Bose Speakers, I think the Onkyo TX-NR809 would be an excellent addition. I do think either an SVS or a HSu Research Subwoofer would be a better choice than the Velodyne that you are considering.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

@JJ: Thank you! I will take a look at them!


----------

